# Just give birth already!!!!



## lifeemt67 (Nov 4, 2014)

Good morning, again i am in need of you wonderful, experienced goat whisperers!!!! Well my other FF boer was due dec 24, she has been in early labor since sunday and we gave lutalyse yesterday, no changes, she has labored breathing, pawing ground, gritting teeth, but no discharge or pushing, tail head gone and sides hallowed out.............GRRRR what is going on!!!!! My vet is out of country til Jan 8, I just dont know if I should call SOMEONE!! I am pretty sure these girls are going to be the death of me!!! She is actually the second of 4 that are due and I think I might lose my mind if I have to spend a third night in the barn!!!! ( I really miss my bed) :wink:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Lutalyse does take about 48 hours.


----------



## lifeemt67 (Nov 4, 2014)

thank you and I did know that, I was more worried about the length of overdue and the 4 days of early labor, any suggestions?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Are you positive on the due date or was it an estimate? What made you decide to give the Lutalyse?

If she appears in distress then you should call another vet or an experienced breeder. If she seems calm and is not pushing then I would give her more time.

Feed her normally, offer her some warm water with a little molasses, take her for a walk to help reposition the kids.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

Was Dec 24 the due date at 145 days or 150 days? I have a Boer/Alpine cross doe that kids every year at 157 days.

Has anyone went in to check if she is open/dilated?

Could be a kid stuck at the door or it could be that she is getting ready?


----------



## lifeemt67 (Nov 4, 2014)

We are positive on the date, we witness then blood test all are does, I did go in to check but unfortunately I am inexperienced at that, she did not feel dilated and I could not feel a baby but again not sure, the 24th would have been the 150 and she is a fullblood boer, although that is very good to know about the 157 days, thanks! I am probably just overreacting but you all are so much more experienced and kind it is nice to be able to ask. will just cross fingers and hope for new years eve babies, after all I did get christmas eve babies!!!!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Waiting is indeed the worst!!! Hope all goes well


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

If you went in and felt like you hit a wall...she's not open. My guess is for whatever reason she is taking her time getting ready and hopefully the Lute will get things moving along. Just keep a close eye on her. Make sure she is eating and drinking well. Watch for any signs of distress and keep checking in with the vet just to be sure. Good luck and happy kidding. Hope everything goes smoothly.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Was she turned out with the buck longer than 1 day? If so, she could have caught on another day. We have had does stand for a buck up to 5 days in a row, it's crazy lol

She could definitely be taking her time & following the doe code of honor in every way! As long as she is acting normal and doesn't look like she is in any kind of distress then hopefully that just means all is well and the babies need to cook a lil longer in the oven!


----------



## lifeemt67 (Nov 4, 2014)

no... she was in with our buck longer than a day but we know what day she was separated, then blood tested twice, first open then positive, the last day she could have been exposed was the due date we go off of, but watch for the two weeks before..... i did get her out to walk and she seems to have a little trouble with it, still grinding, grunting, and breathing labored....she has also seemed to stop eating, dont know if this is a good or bad sign, fingers still crossed and a prayer up!!!! Happy New Year to everyone, may you be blessed with health and happiness for your two legged and four legged families.


----------



## lifeemt67 (Nov 4, 2014)

"She could definitely be taking her time & following the doe code of honor in every way!" ....HoosierShadow I hope you are right cause i am definately at babbling foot status!!!!!


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

Just keep a close eye on her and be ready to get a vet involved if anything just doesn't feel right. Sometimes we know something isn't right even when we can't pinpoint it. Nobody knows your animal better than you hopefully she is just enjoying the doe code drama.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

If she's not eating, that could be a sign of impending labour, or just her temporarily feeling too gross and uncomfortable inside, with a little hoof prodding her rumen, to think of eating. BUT, I'd expect that to change in a couple of hours--kids, or eating again, or both.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

How are things going?


----------



## lifeemt67 (Nov 4, 2014)

We lost mamma and baby:blue::angel:


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

I am so sorry for losses


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh no, I am so sorry


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Oh no I'm so sorry. What happened?


----------

